

Ask HN: AdolfHitler.com. What the hell should be done with it? - PaulMarcus

My old partner and I bought AdolfHitler.com about 6 years ago from a domainer. I figured we could donate it to charity and take a tax write-off, but that didn't pan out for a variety of reasons. Over the years I've wondered what to do with it besides startling people at the Genius Bar with my email address. I've had a couple of fun ideas like blogging as Hitler himself (as if Hitler had the temperament of 16 year-old, lolcatting through his day), but I figured I'd open it up to suggestions to see if anyone else had any thoughts. I'm not looking to make money off this, nor am I looking to offend anyone -- I just think it's being underutilized (it has type-in traffic), and maybe the HN community has some ideas, or people interested in developing something fun with it.
======
cjoh
I don't think it's appropriate to try and make money from it, or make anything
"fun" with it. There are millions of people who really can't see the humor of
anything that has anything to do with Hitler.

I would consider redirecting it to his Wikipedia entry, redirecting it to the
donation page of the njdc, or something equally classy.

I think there's a lot of room for offensive humor and "crossing the line" --
trust me, I got my PHD in that, from the university of South Park. But in the
end, there are too many people on this earth that are still alive that have
lost members of their family due to that man. Doing something fun with it
would not be respectful to them, their families or what they went through.

~~~
PaulMarcus
I hear you, but I do think there's room for some humor. It would have to walk
a fine line, for sure, but it's doable.

~~~
jfricker
Humor? Over 60 million victims of World War II and their living ancestors
surely would disagree.

Use it to teach history. If that's not your bag, give it away.

------
adyus
Make it redirect to Apple.com.

~~~
blinkingled
Haha! Jokes aside - it would be interesting to see the fallout of that - would
Apple have any legal recourse, may be they can offer the OP money to give up
the domain or to redirect it to some other 'convenient' place etc. :)

------
whackberry
Fill it with ads. Profit.

See also: <http://josephstalin.com/>

